# It all got really out of control...



## Arie Kabaalstra

Hello all,

It has been quite a while since you last heard from me, yes, that's true.
But... i have been busy in the mean time, Really busy, in fact i still am busy..

in the time i wasn't around much, what have i been doing?, well "Practicing"

Shortly after finishing the Instrument 2 prototype:









Then.. there was the P1lot One project.. 52 pieces of a 43 mm "Flieger" made from Titanium, with a sandwich dial:









After that project, i got 2 challenging projects, First the Subdelta Periscope, a 24 hour 1 hand watch, with a Raketa SUB 2624 automatic movement










and, the production of the cases for the Pellikaan Diving Dutchman, the most intricate case sofar, with a unidirectional bezel, and 200m WR Rating










in between i made 14 workbenches, and 3 bespoke watches for a customer, as well 3 cases for a tourbillon watch made by a dutch watchmaker.

So.. i pushed the enveloppe, is started with push-in casebacks, then started making screw-in casebacks, screwcrowns, unidirectional bezels, WR Rating up to 200m, improving, honing my skills.. and now?..

I have decided, after fruitlessly looking for a daytime job over the last 3 years, that i might as well now really start my business.. becoming a full time watch manufacturer.
After all, that is what i have been doing over the last 3 years.

on the 27th of May, there's a "Watch Fair" in the Netherlands, organised by and for the dutch watch brands, there are quite a lot of them too.. last year we had 26 brands!, and i'm one of em..

so.. i need a "Collection".. lets see.. i have the designs for the instrument 1, instrument 2.. and a few weeks ago, i got an idea for a new model, the instrument 3..

And here it is!..

(insert drum roll here )










and, i've already started making this case.. both in 39 and 42 mm, the 42 is shown above.










This is the 42 mm case, still in the CNC mill.

At this moment, the dials and hands are made elsewhere in the Netherlands, i don't want to buy everything in China, like a lot of other "microbrands".

Today, i turned and milled the cases for the instrument 1, a 39 mm Dresser, and the Instrument 2, a 42 mm toolwatch, Tomorrow i will start milling the Instrument 3 39mm case as well..then, i have to make buckles , crowns, bezels for the Instrument 3 39, some casebacks, crystals are on order..

so basically.. everything is set to go.. in a while i will launch a crowdfunding, not on Kickstarter, people on Kickstarter are looking for a different kind of watches, mine will probably look "expensive" but they are all made 100% in the Netherlands.

I'm proud to be able to do all this.. especially since 3½ years ago, i made my first watchcase on my own machine, a machine that i built myself.

As i always say, a good craftsman can make his own tools.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

I just finished milling the outer contour of the Instrument 2-42 Case.









Now back to the workshop to mill the flutes..

After that, the Instrument 3 case is up for milling..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Three cases done, the instrument 1-39, Instrument 2-42 and Instrument 3-42

the Instrument 3-39 case is about to go on the mill


----------



## dspt

very cool


----------



## TJ Boogie

That's incredible. Are these 'affordable', entry-level luxury, or high-end?

Also, do you have a newsletter for people who're interested in following your progress?


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

I'd say, they are "entry level Luxury", if i wanted to make something "affordable" i'd have to outsource to China.. and that's not gonna happen.
I want total control over the entire production.

if someone is really interested, i consider that person a VIP, a Very Interested Person.
In due time, i will set up a section of my website, dedicated to the production of each model, and VIP's will receive e-mails whenever there's an update.

Seeing your own watch being made.. how cool is that. it almost feels like "bespoke"

I didn't mention that here.. but i also do bespoke watches, like:









a Titanium Case for a 1930's Movado 470 Caliber


----------



## TJ Boogie

That's incredible work Arie. I'm certainly very interested, I'll keep up with the latest.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Code:


M6T3G61
#1003=0.25
#1000=[-16]			(X-Start)
#1001=[-25.5]		(Y SHort)
#1002=[-20]		(Y-Long)
#1004=[-6.384]	(Z-Depth)
G00 X#1000 Y#1001 Z20
G00 Z2 
	WHILE[#1000<16]
			GOSUB RAMP
			#1000=[#1000+#1003]
		ENDWHILE
	#1000=16
GOSUB RAMP
G00 Z20


#1000=[16]			(X-Start)
#1001=[25.5]		(Y SHort)
#1002=[20]		(Y-Long)
#1004=[-6.384]	(Z-Depth)
G00 X#1000 Y#1001 Z20
G00 Z2 
	WHILE[#1000>-16]
			GOSUB RAMP
			#1000=[#1000-#1003]
		ENDWHILE
	#1000=-16
GOSUB RAMP
G00 Z20
G00 Z20 M5
G28
M2


SUB RAMP
G00 X#1000 Z0
G01 Z[#1004] f200
G01 Y#1002 Z0 F200
G00 Z2
G00 Y#1001
ENDSUB

I wrote some code.. this is the program for the sloping surfaces on the lugs.
Being a CNC machinist nowadays is nothing short of being a software engineer.. (you should see the 30Kb of Code i wrote for the lathe..  )









The bottomside of the case is milled.. i already have the case flipped over, aligned and centered in the machine.. ready to go.. tomorrow morning, right after breakfast and coffee..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

The New Instrument 2-42 case is almost finished.. i only have to mill the threads for the back.

This morning i made the programs for the work that was still required, finishmachining the lugs, and drilling lugholes and stembore.








the finished watch is the current Prototype Instrument 2, the new case has a slightly bigger distance lug-to-lug, so i can fit straps more easily, and they don't rub against the case..

Tomorrow, i will order the crystals, and gaskets, and start putting things together.. i also need to make some tubes, well there's only 4 of them, i might freehand turn them on my Boley Lathe..


----------



## MarkieB

I love instrument 3, v cool - what price point?


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Price of the Instrument 3 will be €1999,- in the EU, the instrument 1 and Instrument 2 will be €1599,-

That may seem expensive, but, i don't have "Mass production machines", i can only make small batches at a time.
Furthermore, every single watch is hand finished, and handbuilt.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

I need this to machine the lugs on the Instrument 3 cases

I designed it last week, and this afternoon, i made the cradle plate








\

Then.. i had a small welding job to do at my parent's, and after that, and some coffee.. i went back home, and kicked the lathe in to high gear.










And this evening i made the 2 round parts
Tomorrow i will tap the threads, to bolt everything together, and i will make a support with a ballbearing to support the cradle.

This device is enables me to put the case on the correct angle to machine the lugs..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

I finished the parts for the cradle.
Here the case sits flat










and here the case is rotated to 45°









So i'm now able to mill the lugs of the Instrument 3.. and a lot of other things i haven't thought about yet..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Tonight I put the "Cradle" to work..










I first imported the casemodel in all positions that needed machining into my CAM Software, and i made the programs for the Lugs.
In Fact, i made one program, and mirrored it.. (don't tell anyone I'm that lazy :smug

then, i set up the cradle on the machine, and adjusted everyting.. that means, the table must be absolutely level with the machine, and then i can set the rotation axis to zero.
After which i had to find the exact center of the pocket for the collet Chuck, so my case would be centered..

With all that taken care of, it was about time to load the programs into the machine and hit the green button that says "Go"










We're making chips here!

The Cradle proved to be stable enough to cope with the cutting forces, mainly because I'm using a milling method that removes with high speed and shallow cuts, which goes faster, and prolongs toollife.. as a machinist, I like that..










So, after some 10 minutes.. the machine was done..










And so is the Case.. except i need to drill the lugholes, and mill the threads for the caseback that is..


----------



## antikitera

This is great, I mean, the fact that you internalized all the case production, good job!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

I did not really "internalize" casemaking, I just outsource as little as possible.. 

When certain things have to be made, I ask myself a simple question, "Can I do that myself?" if the answer is YES!, i don't need to outsource.. 

I just love making all kinds of things, so when i need special tools to make my parts.. i make those tools..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

That magic moment, slapping a new watch on the wrist for the first time..










Especially magical, because i made the watch myself










I've just drilled the lugholes on the Instrument3-39 and 3-42 cases, only thing left to do: milling the threads


----------



## Frossty

Awesome. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Yesterday, I started with milling some discs and rings out of a titanium sheet.








I then proceeded to the Lathe, to turn them into shape on one side









Which i finished later that evening..

So.. Job for today.. Put Colletchuck on the lathe, and machine the other sides..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

I Burnt the midnight oil,

last night, at 2.00 AM i was done turning these..










Hubs for the seconds hands..


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

i have to say. i like the third one. don't think i will be a player at over $2000 USD


----------



## Hirwill

I am really impressed with your work. You've sure got a lot of grit. Thanks for the posts!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

I've kept you waiting far too long.. sorry, but it has been a very hectic week.. 
But!..









I started with building up the dial for the 39mm Instrument 3.

After that, it was time to finish the hands, and put them on the movement, i.e. Casing up!

I've also made the gaskets myself.. i do have a CNC lathe after all... i made the program for 1 dimension, then opened that program and put Parameters where the dimensiosn were in the cycles, so i could just alter the dimension parameters, and hit start for another gasket..









BUt then.. after pressing in the crystals..









And After luming the dial and hands


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

b


pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> i have to say. i like the third one. don't think i will be a player at over $2000 USD
> 
> View attachment 11964042


i love this watch, any chance if you make it could you sell me one for a price i can afford.....i'll even buy a prototype to get money knocked off if it


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> I've kept you waiting far too long.. sorry, but it has been a very hectic week..
> But!..
> 
> View attachment 12009922
> 
> 
> I started with building up the dial for the 39mm Instrument 3.
> 
> After that, it was time to finish the hands, and put them on the movement, i.e. Casing up!
> 
> I've also made the gaskets myself.. i do have a CNC lathe after all... i made the program for 1 dimension, then opened that program and put Parameters where the dimensiosn were in the cycles, so i could just alter the dimension parameters, and hit start for another gasket..
> 
> View attachment 12010138
> 
> 
> BUt then.. after pressing in the crystals..
> 
> View attachment 12010122
> 
> 
> And After luming the dial and hands


i have to say i really like this one as well. you do great work. i would love to own one


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> i have to say i really like this one as well. you do great work. i would love to own one


Well.. Here's your chance to obtain a DUMET Instrument 3:

I will be starting a crowdfunding soon!.









The Instrument 3 will be available in a crowdfunding for the "First edition", not sure yet how many watches i will make in this first edition, because that also depends on the number of orders.

But.. i will make a further edition as soon as possible, so if you "miss out" on the first.. just have some patience, there will be plenty more where that came from!

PM Me for more info.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Back in the days.. we used blueprints to make copies of drawings.. wouldn't that be great?.. having a blueprint of a watch in a frame on the wall?..
I'm considering finding someone to make blueprints for me.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Tomorrow, 24 december 2017 I will launch the Crowdfunding for the DUMET Watches Instrument 3 First Edition.
Crowdfunding will start at 10:00 AM CET
Keep an eye on www.dumetwatches.com









I spent the last weeks sorting things out.. Now it's time to get things moving!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

This morning, 24 december 2017 at 10:00 PM CET, I started the Crowdfunding for the DUMET Instrument 3.


A nailbiting day started for me, would anyone order one?.. after some 10 Minutes, a new e-mail message popped up.
The First Order came in.. , followed 15 minutes later with the second!
Now,almost 10 hours into the crowdfunding, no less than 4 people have submitted their Order Form.


Which means: on the very first day of the crowdfunding, marking the start of my company, the DUMET Instrument 3 First Edition is already 40% Funded.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Some more, and recent pictures of the first Instrument 3: 








Crown side, here you can see how the crownguards sink into the side of the case.









Just like on the other side, no crownguards here, so the sides just "flow" into the case.









Crowdfunding is open until 23 January, take a peek, and maybe get one at www.dumetwatces.com


----------



## Cobia

Very tasteful watches mate, lovely designs, youve got great talent.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Although the Crowdfunding is running. i still found room for improvement:









I wasn't satisfied with the dial, so i took the indices off, removed the bottomdial and did a respray.. this is how the dial is intended to be..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Cobia said:


> Very tasteful watches mate, lovely designs, youve got great talent.


Talent?..me?.. well.. thanks but.. talent is often mistaken for persistance and patience..

I do off course have the machines to pull it of.. and..oh..yeah.. i forgot.. i made those myself too..








The Milling machine at least.. i bought a lathe, but i installed a new CNC Control









But then.. you still have to learn how to use these.. and i spent 11 years learning the trade as a toolmaker.. only in 2013 i started making watches


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Let there be light.. I redid the indices.. applying Lume is a tough job... but.. i'm getting there..


----------



## utzelu

Hi Arie,

Regarding the respraying of the dial, could you tell me what kind of paints are you using and if you are using primer before spraying the color coat?



Arie Kabaalstra said:


> I wasn't satisfied with the dial, so i took the indices off, removed the bottomdial and did a respray.. this is how the dial is intended to be..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

I use High grade transparent laquers, and no primer, since primers would "mask" the sunburst grind of the dial.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Crowdfunding is still open, I've decided to give watchlovers more time to obtain the DUMET Instrument 3.
You have until 23 february to get yours..

Why more time one would ask?.. well.. there was still room for improvement on the watch itself, especially the dial, and so I have redone the dial and hands

Still the well known and proven STP 1-11 under the hood, a handmade titanium case, Sapphire crystal, handmade dial and titanium appliqué indices with Swiss SuperLuminova.

Even in this time of year, the watch features all night legibility in that characteristic blue SuperLuminova Hue..you've got to love it!


----------



## RichardVal

Cool project! Really like the colour of the dial! Are you running a kickstarter?



Arie Kabaalstra said:


> View attachment 12830319
> 
> 
> Crowdfunding is still open, I've decided to give watchlovers more time to obtain the DUMET Instrument 3.
> You have until 23 february to get yours..
> 
> Why more time one would ask?.. well.. there was still room for improvement on the watch itself, especially the dial, and so I have redone the dial and hands
> 
> Still the well known and proven STP 1-11 under the hood, a handmade titanium case, Sapphire crystal, handmade dial and titanium appliqué indices with Swiss SuperLuminova.
> 
> Even in this time of year, the watch features all night legibility in that characteristic blue SuperLuminova Hue..you've got to love it!


----------



## guspech750

Truly stunning watches and amazing craftsmanship! I love reading and looking at pics in such threads as this. What a great treat for us talentless peasants like myself. LOLzzzz

Wow! Keep it up!!

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

I'm not running on Kickstarter.. Kickstarter is generally for "Alibaba-Specials" with a ........ marketing story.. advertising a piece of .... $5,- watch like it is going to change your life is not the way i want to work, I'll leave that to Filippo Loretti thank you very much 

I run the funding on my own website DUMET Watches ? Handmade Titanium Watches and Watchmaking Tools
There is an order form you can fill in when you want to obtain an Instrument 3.









Contrary to, i guess the vast majority of microbrands, I make most parts myself: cases, crowns, dials, buckles, basically I only purchase movements, crystals and straps.

In my humble little workshop, there's a CNC Lathe and a CNC Mill, to cut out the rough shapes of the cases, they're then hand-finished


----------



## RichardVal

haha I like your thinking on the kickstarter campaigns! Will check it out, but I am fearing this will be out of my budget. Best of luck with it though, hope it succeeds!



Arie Kabaalstra said:


> I'm not running on Kickstarter.. Kickstarter is generally for "Alibaba-Specials" with a ........ marketing story.. advertising a piece of .... $5,- watch like it is going to change your life is not the way i want to work, I'll leave that to Filippo Loretti thank you very much
> 
> I run the funding on my own website DUMET Watches ? Handmade Titanium Watches and Watchmaking Tools
> There is an order form you can fill in when you want to obtain an Instrument 3.
> 
> View attachment 12833383
> 
> 
> Contrary to, i guess the vast majority of microbrands, I make most parts myself: cases, crowns, dials, buckles, basically I only purchase movements, crystals and straps.
> 
> In my humble little workshop, there's a CNC Lathe and a CNC Mill, to cut out the rough shapes of the cases, they're then hand-finished


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Let there be light!..

Crowdfunding is still open, until 23 february, 4 already sold, 6 still available.
DUMET Watches ? Handmade Titanium Watches and Watchmaking Tools


----------



## bladeshot

Very interesting! Congrats. I am most impressed with your many talents. 

Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## rw93

Very cool. Good luck with the campaign


----------

